# 1963 Schwinn Superior



## stingrayjoe (Sep 16, 2018)

A man called me with 63 Schwinn Superior 15 speed. He is the original owner. Any interest in this model? He told me each dealer was only given one?! I did not go to see it. Who knows? PM with any interest or info.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 16, 2018)

Sent you a pm


----------



## rhenning (Sep 16, 2018)

The dealer story is balogny.  The dealers got as many as they could sell.  Schwinn was in business to make money not collectables.  The 15 speeds were pretty rare but that mostly because they were expensive.  I have a 1964 Sierra that is also a 15 speed and not a common bike to see.


----------



## juvela (Sep 16, 2018)

-----

@Metacortex  has these down backwards and forwards.  

He will be able to show the catalogue pages and discuss the small differences in year-to-year examples.

-----


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 16, 2018)

There is definitely interest in that model, which was 2nd only to the Paramount at that time. The dealers would get as many as they ordered, there were no limitations. The more original the better. Here are the catalog pages:


----------



## mongeese (Sep 16, 2018)

Stem and fork look replaced


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 16, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Stem and fork look replaced




The bike pictured above is irrelevant to this thread and is not the bike OP is speaking of.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 17, 2018)

The '63 models seem to be quite rare.
I've seen quite few '62 models, but very few '63s.
If it's a 22" frame in blue and in good condition, I'm definitely interested.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 17, 2018)

If you are talking about my Sierra the stem and fork are original.  The only part that was rare on them was Sierras were the first Schwinn to use aluminum rims on an electro forged frame bike.  Aluminum was used on the more expensive bikes like Paramounts, Superiors and Super Sports.  Roger


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 17, 2018)

rhenning said:


> If you are talking about my Sierra the stem and fork are original. The only part that was rare on them was Sierras were the first Schwinn to use aluminum rims on an electro forged frame bike. Aluminum was used on the more expensive bikes like Paramounts, Superiors and Super Sports. Roger



Aluminum rims were only used on the Sierra for one year (64) of its 2 year run (63 64) and the Super Continental used aluminum rims in 62 so the Sierra is not the first electroforged bike with aluminum rims. 

This thread is about a 63 Superior though and you posting pictures of and making claims about a completely different year and model of bike is throwing people off.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 17, 2018)

I wasn't trying to throw people off.  The reason I showed the Sierra was in the 1962 to 1964 era Schwinn had several 15 speed bicycles they sold.  If you had read my post I clearly stated it was a Sierra not a Superior.  Not my fault you made assumptions without reading the post.  Roger


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 18, 2018)

OK......? This post is getting a little heated and I am sorry to see this.

I spoke to the old guy yesterday. He will not ship the bike and wants nothing to do with taking photos, long winded discussions over the phone etc. Yet he wants top dollar. The bike sounds like it may be a Radiant Terra Cotta. I will go see it in person asap and update.

The folks who have already PM me will be answered in order thank you.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 20, 2018)

He attempted to clean/wax the bike.


----------



## skydog (Dec 3, 2022)

Sorry I’m just now seeing this! I would’ve liked to have exchanged information. I’ve been on a bike hiatus for awhile! Anyway, here is my 1963 (December ’62 serial number so it’s early) Superior in terra cotta.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2022)

skydog said:


> Sorry I’m just now seeing this! I would’ve liked to have exchanged information. I’ve been on a bike hiatus for awhile! Anyway, here is my 1963 (December ’62 serial number so it’s early) Superior in terra cotta.
> 
> View attachment 1744568




Long time no see @skydog. Are those tires still holding air?  😉


----------

